# Path Date Help



## KLRuhe (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it appropriate to bill the entire global pathology (ex 88305) on the date the specimen was taken?  My opinion is that only the TC (technical component) can be billed on the date the specimen is taken and the 26 (professional component) must be billed on the date the slide was read and the results dictated.  We have payers wanting us to bill the whole code on the date of the biopsy.  I need second opinion.  

Kay, CPC, CCS-P


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2009)

*Date of Service*

Payers want to tie the two events together.  Bill the service to the date of the biopsy.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## codingwithkelly (Mar 12, 2009)

Agree with Tessa

Kelly CPC


----------

